# How much bud



## noodles

Have never smoked or tried making hash. I know of most technigues but unsure on how much bud I would need to make a small piece or big enough to be worth trying. Would a quarter be enough?

Later


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

Dont use your bud! All the leaf clippings you take when you are harvesting is what you save. Put all those in a bag and collect them all. That's what you use to make hash.


----------



## noodles

Whats everyones favorite recipe. Is the bubblebag method the best quality method. I was wondering the cheapest way to make hash out of maybe 4-8 oz. of trim.


----------



## Hick

> cheapest


...gumby's..


----------



## noodles

Thanks Hick for the quick reply> Hick I have never smoked hash. How does it compare to mj?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

I've added it to bowls and man...It puts my *** down on the couch.


----------



## schlendrake

It's pure thc noods. Will kick your arse if not use to it. :yay: :clap: :stoned:  But the taste is....well...how do I say.......Outta this effin world. Aint nothing like it. I use the little popcorn buds as well as the leaf trimmings.


----------



## Hick

noodles said:
			
		

> Thanks Hick for the quick reply> Hick I have never smoked hash. How does it compare to mj?


It's like eating only the iceing off the cake dude..


----------



## schlendrake

LOL. Yeah Hick. Thats a good way to put it.


----------



## DankCloset

personally i like kief cakes better than hash. albiet if u make some potent hashoil by all means throw that goodness on ur greens for an even more spirtual retarded high  
keep it green..


----------



## Hick

hey dank.."kiefe cakes" IS "hash"..No?..


----------



## schlendrake

I think so Hick since Kief is the trich heads, no.  

Unless your talking about a friend I hand named Kieth but he was stoned when we met him and his name came out as Kief but thats a different story.


----------



## DankCloset

no, kief cakes are pressed pollen only, nothin else off the plant. no one else does this with a kief box?


----------



## Hick

.."Pressed _*pollen*_"...I'll be darned!...

yea, shlen.."if" the screen is the exact size to sort _only_ the heads., yes. The heads are the purest thc. But you're bound to get "some" vegetation with it. Different strains, environments, ect. will result in different sized heads. Thats the "theory" behind the 7 bag set of "Bubblebags". 
But that is _splitting hairs_ IMHO. Almost any grade of silkscreen will sift and sort a reasonably good quality of keif for pressing into hash.

yea..I know Kief..He has a sister named  Paulen?....


----------



## DankCloset

a good strain and you'll get pretty close to "just" kief. where iam from we dont call kief, hash, but thats us lol everyones differant  "us" meaning where iam from.


----------



## northernlightssmokn

Is there a way to make bubble hash bags from stuff around the house?


----------



## schlendrake

So it sounds like it's just dialect and the are of the world where you as in reference to what you call it. Either way It's some kick @#^%&%&^ stuff.


----------



## DankCloset

yeah man, i love lining my weed with it, throw a screen in a bong, throw a bit of kief cake in there, throw ur weed ontop, and layer it with another bit of kief cake and get ready for down syndrome time  this is best with a very mellow weed, any weed thats been water cured will work perfectly, i know only medical users do this. makes for such a mellow smoke, only crappy part is it makes it look all brown.... still good. speciall with the kief omg!


----------



## Hick

To clarify a couple of points here...."Pollen" has _very little_ if any thc value. 
Pollen is not keif, as referred to by kief boxes, screens or hash. Pollen does not make hash. Pollen is best described as 'plant sperm', produced only by male plants and hermies.
Kiefe is the finest particles, includeing, but not exclusively, trichome heads, stems and minute vegetative material..from female plants. Sorted or sifted through a screen of some type(silk screen or wire cloth is most common) with small enough mesh or T.P.I. to eliminate "most" of the vegetative materials. 
Applying heat and pressure, that can then be congealed into the product commonly called hash.


----------



## DankCloset

hmm i think you miss understand me, pollen press is used to press kief. oh crap, i know where u got the pollen issue, he's right, somewhere around here, there was a thread where i referanced pollen and white flowers, while reading this one. i meant to say trichomes.

Edit: i just started a new adhd med, it makes me feel all tweeked out and was up for 34 hours. sorry guys, i think iamma chill out till i can get it under control. addoral or w/e..


----------



## Hick

hee hee..not a problem dank..."they" are called pollen presses in some circles, I've heard it.


----------



## DankCloset

what are they called where your at?


----------



## schlendrake

Where I am it's all the same just different names and extraction methods. It all refers to the trich head here.


----------



## schlendrake

Hick said:
			
		

> To clarify a couple of points here...."Pollen" has _very little_ if any thc value.
> Pollen is not keif, as referred to by kief boxes, screens or hash. Pollen does not make hash. Pollen is best described as 'plant sperm', produced only by male plants and hermies.
> Kiefe is the finest particles, includeing, but not exclusively, trichome heads, stems and minute vegetative material..from female plants. Sorted or sifted through a screen of some type(silk screen or wire cloth is most common) with small enough mesh or T.P.I. to eliminate "most" of the vegetative materials.
> Applying heat and pressure, that can then be congealed into the product commonly called hash.


 
I do understand what you are talking about. I just think it's funny how the same thing, trich heads, can and is called so many different things. :ccc:


----------



## DankCloset

i agree man, it kinda pisses me off. cuz i get all confused and make myself look like an idiot lol


----------



## Hick

hey dank..I"I" knew what you were talking about. I 'emphasized' the "pollen" statement above, thinking it would catch your attention and you could elaborate/correct it.  When you didn't, I thought it should be clarified before an unknowing newbie tried to press and smoke some pollen. Not that it would hurt anyone, but it would likely be...disapointing..
  Wasn't trying to make you look like an idiot.


----------



## noodles

So can any leaves off the plant be used for making hash? Or do certain ones contain higher levels of trichomes?


----------



## Hick

"any leaves" can be used for "iso _oil_" extraction, but only leaves that have trichomes are suited for keef screening, bubblebags, or the 'gumby' method of makeing "hash"


----------



## noodles

Which is the fastest method for production cause I "hate to wait"
Is that iso alcohol pretty cheap, Hick any ideas on cost. Is this alcohol the same as rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Hick

your "oil" questions should be answered right here..TBG's Hash oil extraction


----------



## schlendrake

Hey Noods i tried the alcohol method and didn't like it. What I like to do for a quick fix is gat a mayonaise size jar.....Emphasis on size. I would not use a mayonaise jar but...dam WW.....heads buzzin. Ok what i like to do is freeze fresh leaves,popcornbuds, and anything that has trichs on them for a day or 2. Then put them in the jar with ice and ice cold water. I like to do 1/3 plant 1/3-1/2 ice and fill with the water. Now shake the crap outta this for like 10-15 min. Place the jar in the freezer to help the trichs settle out for 15 min. Take out all the veg matter and ice then pour through a coffee filter. Yeah I know but. In the filter will be the trichs,hash,kief whatever you want to call it. Heck call it bncjioyuo for I care. Anyway this is your final product...yum. You may get some plant matter but you can get that out. It bubbles pretty good.

I have done the 7 bag method and ... "for me"...I get better results with this but it just takes so efin long to do a large batch. Now your milage may vary but the results should be the same. I don't like to do it with less than like 2 lbs of leaves and popcorn.

If you want me to I'll do a small batch and document it with picks in the hash section. I'd be more than happy to. And if you really want I'll show you how it burns/bubbles.


----------



## noodles

Yeah I would like to see some burning. Ill have about 10 plants to work with. Do you think that would make enough to last a few days.


----------



## schlendrake

10 plant is a good amount but with this method it will take forever. I would use the bubblebags for that amount or as hich said, but i never tried it, gumby. Now that is something that I want to try.

I'll do like 2 or 3 small batches with the jar method tonight and post it.

How much outta 10? I personally get an 3-4 grams outta 1/3-1/2 lb leaves and such. Now I do the widow and I get through the roof trichs on it. If my memory serves me right I read that out of good mids that you can get around 7 grams out of a pound but don't quote me on this just use it as a guide line.


----------



## schlendrake

Put frozen bud in jars. Cover with ice. Add water and if more room add more buds. Shake for 10-15 min ad water should be cloudy. Let sit for about 15 min and seperate the ice and veg matter from the water. Pour through filter, open and scrape/peel off trichs. This got me 1/4 gram off like 10-14 grams frozen bud. Was the size of a pea. No it isn't the cleanest this time, I rushed it tonight, but it is trichs none the less.


----------



## DankCloset

happy smokin


----------



## Jim Bourbon

Ok, I'm a moron. I read through this entire thread, got all the fine points of the discussion, soaked all my collected stems, figured I'd maybe get one good hit off what I've saved. Soaked it in a jar of whatever brand of rubbing alcohol I had in the cabinet, soaked it in the jar, had a good green color going to it. Got my plate ready, had a fan set up to help dry it up...

Yeah. And I totally poured it all down the drain before realizing what exactly I was doing. I'm really, seriously not happy right now. :|



Yeah. Oh man. I'm out, I blew my only chance for a hit until at least the next week and all because I got side-tracked and screwed my project up. Not fun.

Hopefully, I'll be able to get some clippings off a buddy I know who grows. I've never tried hash, and I like the "insight" high better than anything, so hopefully I'll get to give this a go. Great advice and input from everyone. I'll weigh it all and see how I come out. Great thread.


----------



## dr grobin

Hick said:
			
		

> Applying heat and pressure, that can then be congealed into the product commonly called hash.



So how exactly do you apply the heat and pressure to prepare the kief? I tried just smokin it but it ain't very very nice? Cheers


----------



## Uk1

hey schlendrake , those pics show the filter with it all on so what happens with that?? , i seen the plate scrapping part but what do you do with the filters....

OH and someone in the uk tell me where to get this iso alcohol stuff from!! 
never even heard of "rubbin alcohol" ever till now , im guessing that's "iso"


----------



## schlendrake

You can either rince them with isoprol(rubbing) alcohol and then evaporate the isprol, or scrape it but you will leave some behind. This water method doesn't produce alot because it's too time consuming imo but worth a good couple hits to get off on if you don't mind some plant matter in the hash.


----------

